# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Zbulohen eshtrat e Mona Lizës

## fegi

Ndërtuesit nuk e kishin fare idenë që aty ishte vendpushimi final i modeles më të famshme në botë.
Lisa Gherardini mendohet të ketë lindur në Firence në vitin 1479. Në moshën 16- vjeçare ajo u bë bashkëshortja e dytë e një tregtari pambuku, që quhej Francesco del Giocondo, me të cilin pati pesë fëmijë. Pas vdekjes së bashkëshortit, ajo shkoi të jetonte tek manastiri i urdhrit fetar të San Orsolas, 4 vitet e fundit të jetës së saj. Ajo besohet se ka vdekur në moshën 63-vjeçare,në vitin 1542. Përgjatë shekujve, tokat dhe ambientet e urdhrit janë përdorur në fillim si punishte duhani, më pas si universitet fetar, por në vitin 1989 u shndërrua në barakë për Guardia di Finanzia. Ndërtuesit nuk e kishin fare idenë që aty ishte vendpushimi final i modeles më të famshme në botë dhe vetëm në vitin 2007, gjatë gërmimeve për të bërë një parking të nëndheshëm, themelet e kishës së vjetër u çrrënjosën dhe bashkë me to disa varre të vjetra. E keqja është se varret, së bashku me eshtrat, u morën nga një ekskavator, u ngarkuan në një makinë të madhe transporti dhe u hodhën në një pirg të madh dheu në periferi të Firences. Giusepe Pallanti, një ekspert i Da Vinçit, deklaron me keqardhje se tani nuk ka më asnjë shans që të zbulohen eshtrat e vërteta të Mona Lizës, sepse aty kishte të paktën 100 varre dhe nuk kemi asnjë të dhënë se cila prej tyre është Mona Liza. Pirgu i dheut është pothuaj 100 metra i lartë.

----------


## joss

Nuk ka shans per t`i gjetur; jo se jane gjete!!

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Nuk ka shans per t`i gjetur; jo se jane gjete!!


Ku dhe kur.... ?

----------

